# Dayan Lingyun mod



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## ianography (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm. Seems like a worthwhile mod. I may try convincing my friend to do this.


----------



## Lars (Jan 12, 2011)

i cant understand anything


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 12, 2011)

Lars said:


> i cant understand anything


 yeah sorry about the quality. the camera is just that and not a video camera. ill redo it if you want.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 12, 2011)

You should redo it and just focus on the mod. You go off topic a lot.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 12, 2011)

alright, ill do it later tonight


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay well good luck I hope this one turns out better!


----------



## Keban (Jan 13, 2011)

did this mod half an hour or so ago
it didn't really make it more clicky like you said, but i can run it a bit looser and it cuts corners more easily. for mine it used to get jammed cutting upwards.
thanks.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 13, 2011)

Seems to work well, I'll try it out when more people give their opinions on the mod.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 13, 2011)

Your cube has 4 centers?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 13, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Your cube has 4 centers?


 indeed. :3



Keban said:


> did this mod half an hour or so ago
> it didn't really make it more clicky like you said, but i can run it a bit looser and it cuts corners more easily. for mine it used to get jammed cutting upwards.
> thanks.


no problem, but i did say later that i cube with headphones so i wasnt sure if it was more clicky. I think that i modded mine with my headphones on. :/


----------

